# A light legato script?



## primal (May 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
you have always helped me with scripting and here is another question for you.

I checked the SIPS legato script, it is really good but way to advanced for my needs.

In fact the only knob I need is the Xfade knob.
I'd like to have a legato effect on a lead sound and just have one knob to set the duration of the cross fade.

Thank you!!


----------



## Waywyn (May 17, 2008)

primal @ Sat May 17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> you have always helped me with scripting and here is another question for you.
> 
> I checked the SIPS legato script, it is really good but way to advanced for my needs.
> ...



I am really sorry for the stupid answer, but why don't you load in the SIPS script and simply ONLY use the crossfade knob?? 

If there are too many options in SIPS for you, I would simply spend 15 minutes adjusting everything for your needs and save it as a preset ... then you are ready to go everytime you need it.


----------



## primal (May 17, 2008)

The problem is I don't know which line I've got to keep and which one I can erase....


----------



## Waywyn (May 17, 2008)

primal @ Sat May 17 said:


> The problem is I don't know which line I've got to keep and which one I can erase....



Sorry, but I ask myself why do you want to delete the code lines. Just spend a few minutes, make a decent preset out of the normal SIPS and use it everytime ... and just take care about the Xfade button.

I mean, why do you want to want to completely weld and shut down three doors of your car, only because you use only one door all the time. Just leave everything as it is and use the knobs you only want to use


----------



## primal (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for your fast response,

and the thing is that when I load this long script kontakt became slower, that's why I was looking for a light version.


----------



## Waywyn (May 17, 2008)

primal @ Sat May 17 said:


> Thanks for your fast response,
> 
> and the thing is that when I load this long script kontakt became slower, that's why I was looking for a light version.



Oh I see ... your first post looked like you only wanna use that single knob.
Is it that cpu intense?


----------



## primal (May 17, 2008)

Usually kontakt doesnt kills my cpu but when I load this script the program really become slower.


----------



## primal (May 18, 2008)

What would be great is to have a version of the SIPS script without the presets.
Somebody could help me on that?


----------



## Tod (May 18, 2008)

Big Bob would be the one to really respond but I do have a question.

When you say that " the program really become slower" are you noticeing any extra hit on CPU?

I know that when I load SIPS it kind of slows the way K2 reacts, but I haven't actually notice any big CPU hits. What I've done is go into the script and put braces {} around "make_perfview". Also when I have the enstrument in edit mode and I'm not editing SIPS I'll select an empty script. When I do these two things K2 no longer feels sluggish.

Tod


----------



## Big Bob (May 19, 2008)

I have to agree with Nils, removing the preset system would not help much because it only takes CPU horsepower when you are recalling or saving a preset, not during normal 'playing' activity.

Also one problem with producing a 'Lite' version of anything is chances are very good that as soon as you got your hands on it you would be asking to add something :lol: .

However, if you want just a very 'bare bones' legato script that uses only sample offset and crossfade transitions, why not just use the script that comes with K2? You'll find one written by Josef Natterer in the Performance folder. I think it's titled 'Sample Offset Legato'.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## primal (May 19, 2008)

I feel stupid I looked into kontakt presets and havent seen the legato script :oops: 

That's what I wanted!


----------



## _taylor (May 19, 2008)

primal @ Mon May 19 said:


> I feel stupid I looked into kontakt presets and havent seen the legato script :oops:
> 
> That's what I wanted!



heh. I was just going to say.. 


I use that one all the time, simple and to the point.


----------



## Big Bob (May 19, 2008)

> HI Bob, I'm a little off topic here but is SIPS V151 compatible with release samples now?
> Or will V2 be compatible with release samples?



Hi Fernando, 

V151 has some special interface code that would have enabled it to work with a revised version of Nils' VXF script. In combination, the scripts would then have provided release sample triggering. However, Nils never got around to revising the VXF script.

However, since the VXF update never happened during the lifetime of V151, I decided to include release triggering with SIPS 2 (now in beta test). SIPS 2 has a new Articulation and Alternation Script, the SAS, which works in conjunction with the SLS to provide several important new services including release sample triggering.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 19, 2008)

Big Bob @ Mon May 19 said:


> > HI Bob, I'm a little off topic here but is SIPS V151 compatible with release samples now?
> > Or will V2 be compatible with release samples?
> 
> 
> ...



That's great Bob.  

Many thanks again for your hard work.


----------



## gmet (May 21, 2008)

Big Bob @ 19th May 2008 said:


> > HI Bob, I'm a little off topic here but is SIPS V151 compatible with release samples now?
> > Or will V2 be compatible with release samples?
> 
> 
> ...



This is great news Bob - any idea on when it will be available?

Regards,

Justin


----------



## gmet (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Bob.

Don't stress yourself out too much and take your time!

Regards,

Justin


----------

